# Swimming in the buff



## Amberlogan36 (Jan 19, 2019)

My family moved in to a new to us house about a year ago that has a small indoor pool. Nothing really fancy. 

When my husband and I got home last evening, we caught our 15 and 13 year old daughters in the pool room and they were skinny dipping. No one else was thereMy husband flipped out a little and I was taken back a little. What does everyone think of this?


----------



## Patty Pagan (Feb 6, 2019)

I don't see any issue with it at all. If they were changing at a gym would it be an issue?


----------



## zebra15 (Oct 2, 2009)

How is this any different than sharing a bathroom, getting ready in the am? Using a locker room for sports/showers. 
As long as they are allowed to swim when no one is home who really cares?


----------



## Patty Pagan (Feb 6, 2019)

I hope you didn't punish them


----------



## MissAnthrope (Jan 31, 2011)

I agree with previous posters-- I don't see any issue here.

Super jealous of your pool, though.


----------



## Amberlogan36 (Jan 19, 2019)

I didnt punish them. My husband kind of shocked at the deal though. As a matter of fact, before my husband got home last evening, I joined them swimming like that


----------



## Patty Pagan (Feb 6, 2019)

Wish we had a pool, heat wave is hitting this week


----------



## JHardy (Jun 22, 2015)

Amberlogan36 said:


> I didnt punish them. My husband kind of shocked at the deal though. As a matter of fact, before my husband got home last evening, I joined them swimming like that


I know I'm a year late to this thread, but I'm glad you didn't punish them! They were home alone. And they're sisters, I'm sure they've seen each other undressed before. I don't really see any issue here! But I can completely understand how it caught your husband by surprise.


----------



## Amberlogan36 (Jan 19, 2019)

JHardy said:


> Amberlogan36 said:
> 
> 
> > I didnt punish them. My husband kind of shocked at the deal though. As a matter of fact, before my husband got home last evening, I joined them swimming like that
> ...


Yeah. I couldn't punish them for doing that because I have did the same thing in my younger years, and to tell you the truth, I have did the same thing since we moved in the house we live in now.


----------



## JHardy (Jun 22, 2015)

Amberlogan36 said:


> Yeah. I couldn't punish them for doing that because I have did the same thing in my younger years, and to tell you the truth, I have did the same thing since we moved in the house we live in now.


It's your house! You might as well enjoy all the perks of having your own pool!


----------

